# Very Unpleasant Topic



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Maybe this isn't the place to post stuff like this, but, I don't FB or any of that . I just need some moral support from people that
are caring. 

I have had some major abdominal pain for a few months- the Dr. (nurse practitioner, I do not have any health insurance) thought
maybe IBS, etc. After a CT scan yesterday- the results are pretty grim. Pancreatic and liver cancer. (I don't drink or smoke....ever).

What a major kick in the teeth- we are trying to get the dairy back up after 2 yrs. of Covid shutdown- just kidded tons of kids, some really
hard births, some terrible losses, just to get milk, we are testing milk, cleaning and then getting inspected next week. My son has poured his life into my herd- (as I have)
I can't just quit now- He will take over- but we thought, later- when I retire...

How do I tell my family my diagnosis? I am only 62, really thought that I had many years left. To know I may not see Summer or Winter at the latest, really sucks. 
Anyway- anyone have any ideas how to tell 4 adult kids and grand kids? I do have dr. appts. next week, to see if anything can be done. 

Sorry if this makes people uncomfortable, but I don't have a lot of local friends to talk to. It is a small town and people talk.....


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

My gosh. I'm sorry I don't have any advice but just wanted to send some prayers and strength your way.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Oh no..... I'm so so sorry😭. The sooner you tell them the better. Holding it in all to yourself will only make you feel worse. You CAN get through this, and we'll all be praying for you. You are strong, and you can make it through this. I know how rough it can be and will get, but don't stop. Keep doing what your doing. Keep a positive outlook, okay? I'm very sorry.😟

I'd just sit the family down and tell them.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oh no how sad. So sorry you are going through this


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I am so sorry. I can’t even imagine what it’s like to be you right now. I just want to give you a big hug but unfortunately I can only send virtual hugs, prayers, and positive thoughts.  I will be praying for you and your family. Stay strong. 
‘I can do all things through Christ which strengtheneth me.’ Philippians 4:13 KJV


----------



## friesian49 (Jul 2, 2018)

I'm so sorry to hear, that puts all the small things we worry and stress about in focus. I can't imagine having to tell them, but I think for your peace of mind, that'd be the best overall. We're thinking of you!

Kelly


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you for trusting this forum with your pain. Just goes to show what a family we are here. I'm very sorry for your diagnosis. I will put you on my prayer list!! 
For your family. Be honest. Be straight forward. Allow them time to process. Then let them help! As for you..keep on keeping on best you can! 

Hugs


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

My heart hurts for you. I am praying that God touches your body, that He gives you wisdom in how to talk to your family and that He puts wise doctors in your path.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Oh I’m so sorry! I can’t imagine what you must be feeling right now. I would bring them all together and tell them. The support would make it easier on yourself. Just know we all are praying for you! Stay strong and know that miracles do happen! My grandma was “supposed” to pass from stomach cancer, but her she is 3 years later at 82 walking 3 miles a day, thanks to the Lord! Sending hugs and lots of love!! ❤🙏


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I’m so sorry you are dealing with this. I can’t imagine the stress/heartache.
I agree that you should tell them as soon as you can and give them time to process it. There have been cases of people kicking stage 4 cancer- I would say to keep an open mind to alternative options to try to fight it along with what your dr’s recommend.
We will be praying for you to have the strength to fight and to be able to stay positive 🙏🙏🙏


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Oh my goodness I'm so sorry to hear that. I will definitely be keeping you and your family in my prayers. 🙏✝❤


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh my, i can’t imagine the emotions you’re going through. (Huge hug) I guess the only way to tell your family is to just tell them. Don’t give up hope, you’ll be in my prayers and we are here for you to vent, cry or if you need support! 🙏🏻


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

This may end up long but this is a tender subject. First of all; this is exactly the place to share. We are family here.
At 70 my husband and I often muse about how to break such news to our children and grandchildren. We never come to a conclusion.
I do remember years ago I had a lump in my breast. I waited for the negative biopsy before I told my kids. My daughter was very offended (she was 14) but I didn't want them to worry needlessly. 
Not that it says what should be done. Just that it is hard.
I am the type who would keep it inside for as long as possible as I know how sensitive my children are (especially my daughters). That could very well be bad but we all have different personalities and needs.
I will stop now as this is your story not mine. But please feel comfortable coming here to let us know how you are doing. We care here.
I just had to have extra blood work done today because my annual checkup showed a possible problem so these kind of thoughts have been on my mind.
We will be keeping you and your family in our best innermost thoughts as you go through this trying time.💞


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Just a virtual hug and wishes for times of calm and peace when you need it.
And strength, lots of strength.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Get a second opinion, blood tests. Make sure that diagnosis is correct. Once you can get an idea of what options you have. Then speak with your family. If you feel confident on what direction you want to go, then discuss. Honestly, a specialists in that field is where I would go. There are organizations that could help support you in this medical situation. 
Sending prayers to you. 🛐✝


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

A second opinion is very wise


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Sending hope. We care.
🤲


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

I'm so sorry to hear this, I am also 62 and can't imagine what you are going thru. So much left to give, so many things yet to do so don't give up yet. Rely on your family for support and help. I know it's hard to ask for help, 'but they're so busy already with their families' is always my thought. You said 'a major kick in the teeth' and I can well imagine how I would have felt. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear that. I'm glad you are getting a second opinion. Definitely just be honest and straightforward with your kids. Will be praying for you.


----------



## FarmerDad (Apr 28, 2021)

My wife and I have also talked about this. I work at a hospital and have seen this time-and-time again. It made us talk about it. First, I would limit the telling to the children. I would do it all at once so that you don't get the same question over and over. I would tell them 1) the diagnosis. 2) what can or cannot be done. 3) what your wishes are in what's called a "living will". We both decided we'd want to be told "straight and honest" and our kids agreed when we asked them about it. The other thought we had, if the ill person wasn't dealing with it well, is the other person would be a spokes person. They'd know as much about everything as the ill person and they'd lead the meeting and be the point of contact for any questions. That way, the ill person can plead illness and go lie down if the conversation became harder.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh my heart absolutely bled reading this. I can’t tell you how sorry I am. I absolutely agree! Second opinion, keep fighting! If anything seems even questionable a third opinion. We will be here to help you fight with you! We all adore you so very much.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

This broke my heart for you and for your family. You’ve been so kind and supportive and we’ll return the favor however we can. I can’t imagine what you’re going through. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. Please feel free to share, vent, or just talk about it here anytime. This is when I really wish I could reach right through the internet and wrap my arms around you.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear this news. I'm praying for you.
A second opinion is a good idea. 
We have been dealing with my dad's stage 4 prostate cancer for almost 2 years now. It was hard to hear the news, but my siblings and I are so thankful he has been honest and open with us every step of the way. He is a really private person and usually keeps everything to himself. We are able to help him and take care of everything that needs to be done.
Sending lots of hope and strength your way!


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Please check out your nearest Cancer Services Center, they can help you in many ways, services are free or on a sliding scale.
Cancer Services Network | Providing Help & Hope to Cancer Patients and Families | Abilene, Texas


----------



## AmyM505 (8 mo ago)

I am so sorry to hear this. I lost a grandparent, my parents, a sibling, and close friends to varying types of cancer. I don't know how I would handle telling my children, but I am grateful for those who shared their pain and grief with me. It gave us an opportunity to grow even closer and comfort each other in our grief. It is better to have a family meeting and tell them. There is nothing easy about it. My heart goes out to you and your family. Hugs and prayers to you. Remain hopeful and faithful.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry, how devastating.


Tell them soon, they would want to know and cherish every minute with you. Prayers sent your way. 🙏 🤗


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind thoughts and words. It's only been 3 days since the grim diagnosis and feels like a life time! 
I told my sons. (one in CA. one local) the girls are in NC and Cleve. I am waiting until tonight as one had a spousal birthday 
yesterday and the other teaches and I know will be totally bonkers when she hears. (then the million questions will start, none of 
which have answers!).

In the meantime- I milk tested 40 does, took the milk to the lab, am cleaning the barn for inspection and trying not to think! I'm already
tired of constant pain- I had no idea pancreases were so much trouble! darn things! 

Thank you all again- I sure appreciate and need the support!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

We are here for you. Praying for you.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Big Hug! Always ready to be there for you!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Wow! 40 does???!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I read years ago that when something bad happens; think about what you would be doing if it hadn't happened... then do that.
It sounds like that is what you are doing by taking care of your goats. It often works for me.
I feel for you with the pain. Hopefully that is something your medical team will be able to help you manage. Your quality of life is very important.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Oh my gosh, all you’re dealing with and going through and you got way more done today than I did. I can’t imagine having that difficult conversation with a child once, and having to do it more than once so you can let them all know sounds heart wrenching. Keeping you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Sorry isn't enough. I know my cousin was given less than a year to live after his bone cancer was found in a few parts of his body. He tried an experimental treatment that he believes has cured it, and it will stay at bay as long as he takes his medication. A neighbor was given 3 months to live with her brain cancer, but is still doing well about 6 years later after an experimental treatment. I don't want to give false hope, though, because you never know if you will qualify for an experimental treatment or how your own body will react. Trying and having great doctors are key. Of course, accepting it is also honorable in the face of retiring from life earlier than you planned. Wishing you strength! You might not want to let go of the things you have been doing with the goats. Who knows, maybe they will help be a distraction and give your family something to carry on if the worst comes.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I agree with everyone. Drs are not GOD! They give you their educated opinion. They give direction. They are human and are capable of making errors. Yes that got me in alot of trouble in med school. K? Lol Faith brings miracles. Keep being you. Keep looking for the answer. Keep your mind open, and keep aware of the new methods happening every day. All of us are here for you. All of us care. You can tell us anything. Sending prayers!✝🛐


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Miracles still happen!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Sending love, hugs and support. 
💜


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Miracles still happen!


Amen to that. 🤗 🙏


----------



## AmyM505 (8 mo ago)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Miracles still happen!


Miracles really do happen. Being a nurse for 45 years, I have witnessed miracles. There is really good advice in these posts.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Well, did the Dr. visit today. Its about what I thought, but was hoping they would be more positive. 
It is stage IV pancreatic cancer, has metastasized to the liver and lung. A biopsy will be preformed next week,
then palliative chemotherapy. (sounds like a feel good measure for the oncologist). So, basically, there is nothing
they can do. Why they can't remove all the pancreas and part of the liver is beyond my understanding. 

So, I guess, I just keep on doing what I can, try and plan my limited future and hope maybe things aren't as grim as 
they seem to be! 

One of the hardest things is selling all my kids from this year. There are alot of kids that I have bred for for 14 years to get 
to this point. But, son can't keep them all, way too many for 1 person- And my special goats- they really mean nothing to 
anyone else. So, some will be put down, some will be sent to a sale and others, hopefully will go to pet homes. 

Anyway- I guess, a good lesson is, you never know how much time you have- so enjoy what you do have and don't let
little stuff bother you- it just isn't worth it!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

While that's not the news you hoped to hear..it is an answer for you to build from. Don't give up hope, research. Find your own answers. Maybe to at least slow the process or make things more comfortable. The old saying, prepare for the worse but hope for the best is good for us all to remember. There is always hope until the end. A friend has been cancer free for 5 years found out its back. She's still fighting and not out of the game by any means but said she was greatful for 5 more years! 
Hugs and prayers!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I can not imagine the storm of emotions you are experiencing. Im grateful you are able to share with us. Its never easy esplaining to someone in shock, the disease of cancer, its many medical names. The destruction it can do, or how limited we are in our knowledge. Their are Special Drs, who can help. But none more than God. I have come to depend on him for many things. I agree, get the possesions down to workable for others. Sometimes your "special" ones are whom you will need. And time is an idea. Many exceede, others dont. All of us have an ending, you are just informed of yours. You have time to plan,prepare, and deal. The rest of us are in the blind. Im here for you, to support you in any way I can. I pray for you. My greatest & most powerful gift. 🛐


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Maybe they can shrink it first or see how it responds before the doctors are willing to do further measures? I hope your body does well, so they will reconsider (or you find a new doctor and tell them there is hope)! You would think they could remove the worst cancer and try to mitigate the damage.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Thank you so much for being so open and honest with us. I know it must be very hard.
I have been through this with friends and family members and the most we can do is be as supportive as possible.
I do hope you get a good pain management team as that can greatly improve your quality of life. Take time to express whatever you are feeling; at the top of your lungs if that's what works for you.
We will be keeping positive thoughts for you and your family including any special goats.
Like you said, none of us know what tomorrow will bring. Each day is precious.💐


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry the news wasn't better. Research natural cures/therapy. Will definitely be praying for you.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

I’m sorry you didn’t get the news you wanted. Have you heard of stem cell therapy? They had something about it on the news with cancer patients saying it saved their lives. (I know nothing about it, but thought it wouldn’t hurt to mention) Don’t loss hope! We are continuing to pray for you!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear this. 
Please don’t do anything with your favorites. They will be there to keep you happy and on hard days keep you going. Even if they don’t mean anything to your family they mean something to you so that does mean something to them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with everyone. 🙏 🤗


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I’m sorry it was just more bad news. My heart breaks for you. I agree with Jessica and others who have said to keep the goats that are most special to you. If you want to get places lined up for them, that would be fine, as long as the understanding is that as long you’re there, so are they. 

Your determination to keep going every day and face all that confronts you and move forward regardless leaves me in awe of your strength of character. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

So sorry I am just now seeing this. Praying for you and your family. I will be praying for a miracle and hoping the chemo goes well. One thing mom learned when in chemo was eat using plastic spoons and forks. Apparently chemo can leave a metallic taste in your mouth and using metal spoons and forks increases the metal taste of foods. Please live life to the fullest and hope for the best! Look for all available options and stay strong. We all care for you deeply here and are praying long and hard for you!

Sometimes they will plan chemo for a length of time to shrink everything before trying to remove any if it. But also certain types have been know to spread faster when exposed to oxygen once opened up. So trust their current opinion not to do surgery just yet. I don't say that to worry you but to provide a possible reason to their treatment plan.

Praying!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Oh, how frightening! I’m so sorry you’re dealing with this - I can’t even begin to imagine what I would do in your shoes. I hope your doctors can help you and that your body responds well to your treatment. I hope you start to feel a bit better and can continue to thoroughly enjoy your life, whether it be for a relatively short while, or for many more years. Your attitude is inspiring. 

I also think maybe it would be good to hold on to your special goats. After all, even when things seem very bad, you never really know what’s going to happen until it happens. And having them around might make things a bit better. That said, you know your situation better than any of us, so you should do what you feel is best.

❤❤❤


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

My aunt had cancer and my mom got her a medicine that shrunk the cancers. They tried everything and FINALLY this natural medicine worked. She finally started getting better- and better. She said it was getting too expensive and stopped taking it. And you know what? She died after that. It was helping her and then she stopped she passed soon after. My mom is gonna ask my grandma for the name of it as she can't remember. I'll let you know the name of this amazing medicine when my grandma tells my mom.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

My aunt used this stuff called Black Salve. It’s supposed to draw it out. She had bad sinus pressure and could feel it drawing across. So that is something to look at, but where yours is spread wide, it may not be best option as it’s pretty crazy.
My friend has stage 4 colon cancer that’s spread and my mom told me to have them look up the hydrogen peroxide method. An old guy the drs had given up any hope for pancreatic cancer used it and healed himself.
There’s so much out there, it’s hard to know what could be a good possibility to help. I think doing what drs say as well as homeopathic treatments in combination and really boosting up your immune system.
I hate even making suggestions since I know you are probably constantly getting different things thrown at you and have so much to deal with.
I’ll just keep praying 🙏 ❤🙏


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🙏


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Praying for you this evening and thinking of you!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks all. It is good to know I am not alone in this fight. I'm trying to be strong for DH, he is devastated. But, man, it is a scary journey, for sure! 
I am not on the computer much, it is hard to sit for long- standing or laying works best. But, I do appreciate all your thoughts and prayers! Thank you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

We wish there was more we could do. We will hold you and your family in our hearts.


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

Hoping and praying you are feeling okay and are surrounded by family and friends, and that the stress-load can be low. We are here if you need to talk or vent. 💗


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I too think of you often...continued prayers of comfort!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

☝ 🤗


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Keeping you and yours in our thoughts.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

@Lil Boogie and her story about her aunt reminded me: My dad had cancer a couple years ago. He went back for a check up I think year before last and they said the cells were growing again but they weren’t going to do anything about it and sent him home. My mom started researching anything we could do at home. She found a study about Fenbendozole (not sure that’s how it’s spelled) and started having my dad take it. (We got Safeguard). Well, he went back for another checkup and all the cells that were expected to grow had either shrunk drastically or completely disappeared! So he has continued taking it I _think_ once a week (I don’t keep up with it) and his cancer hasn’t really come back. The doctors couldn’t believe it. But we know, the shrunk cells had something to do with Fenbendozole and God.  I’m still praying for you Goats Rock! Praying for more good days than bad too!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

@KY Goat Girl my dad has also researched that and said if he gets cancer he would take that.
So glad your dad is doing well❤


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Yep! It’s works wonders! And thanks! It was so hard 5 years ago when he had it. He had good and bad days and one of the bad days had to fall on my sister’s wedding. Finding Fenbendozole has been the best thing ever!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Just wanted to say still praying for you and hoping you are doing ok right now. We still love you our dear goat friend.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

☝ 🙏


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Have you had any good news? Hows your family? I was praying that some of the suggestions here, could, would help you. You are in my heart and prayers. Im always willing to listen. 🛐


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

We feel the same as the others. Thinking of you often and hoping you are staying comfortable.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Praying for you and thinking about you.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Sending hugs your way! Praying that you’re being well taken care of and you’re comfortable.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

🤗🙏


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🙏


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

@Goats Rock ?


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Has anyone heard from goats rock? Just hoping everything is ok for what's going on. Praying harder over here.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I haven’t. I’ve been worrying and praying too.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

She did say that sitting at her computer wasn’t very comfortable.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm just hoping she is doing half way alright . Everyone here feels like family.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

HI Guys,
I am so sorry I haven't been on here. I finally got my first chemo treatment Tues. 8 straight hours, then they send a pump home- so for 2 crappy days, I had nausea and vomiting, non stop! I
am hoping that the chemo is killing those nasty cancer cells! Its been a struggle to keep the pain semi tolerable. Due to all the druggies and dopers, doctors can't prescribe heavy duty pain meds
unless you are under hospice care. (Not ready for that- I hope!). I am trying to fight and keep a positive outlook.. Cancer hurts, it is not fun and I sure wouldn't chose to do any of this if I had my druthers! 

My son has to take over the herd, I can hardly walk- but- he will do ok. Anyone need some really nice doe kids from this year- holler- we have a lot. I got most delivered before I got sick. We are
pretty much giving them away- cannot possibly keep them all. But, even though this year may be a wash, milk wise- next year should be a lot better.....

I'm still kicking- just not much on the computer. Thank you so much for all your concern and prayers. They really do make a difference! 😊


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

So glad to hear from you and that you are staying positive and fighting ❤ 💪 🙏 
We will keep praying and hopefully the good days out number the bad!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

You and your family are in my prayers. 🙏💜









If only you had some Nigies, I'd be very interested in one (or two)! What breeds do you have?


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

So glad to hear back from you and even though cancer sucks you are going to kick it's butt! Still praying for you all and praying the nauseous can settle. 

I am curious as I have forgotten which breeds you have. Ohio is a bit far though and probably couldn't talk the hubby into a road trip. I wouldn't mind a couple for my herd since everyone is getting so old here. I would really have to work on buttering up the hubby though. Maybe I should work on my "Puss in Boots" (cartoon kitty cat) eyes lol

But in all honestly I am so happy to hear from you and understand you may not be on as much we just were thinking about you. You can do this! One step at a time.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thankyou for letting us know how you are. Yes chemo is awful. But not as bad as it was years ago. Keep positive. Get angry, kick its bottom. You can do this. You have a major support group from all your goatee friends. WE are here for you, even the bad stuff. Im praying for you! 🛐


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I’m still praying for you! I can’t even begin to imagine what’s it’s like for you. Love you!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Glad to hear from you. Hugs and prayers!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So glad to hear from you.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Hang in there! It’s a relief to see you’re feeling well enough to jump back online. Sending prayers your way!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

☝


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Thank you for taking the energy to update us. I have been through this with numerous friends and family though I still cannot imagine how difficult it must be for you. I just know it is horrible.
I really empathize on the pain meds dilemma. It infuriates me.
If you were closer to me I would so help take some does.
We will keep positive thoughts and hopes for you, your loved ones and your barnyard babies.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you for taking the time to check in with us! Don’t stress too much about checking in. I know quite a few people who have gone threw chemo and it is so very hard to go threw. Even with as hard as it is I am so happy (and in tears) that you are going to fight this! 
Your in Oregon? Tell your son to come on here and let us know what all you guys have to sell. Let’s see if as a group we can help get your girls into a good home or homes. 
I’m going to send you a message.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Oregon?!? I thought Georgia for some reason. We could possibly do Oregon.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Actually, Goat Rocks lives in Ohio.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks but darn!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well I was very wrong. Wonder where I got Oregon from. Either way let’s see if we can help her sell her goats. If he makes a ad I can share on FB


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

We can make a post here on the sale site...and members in the area can pass the Info along on their FB pages ect. Getting the word out.


----------



## AmyM505 (8 mo ago)

Goats Rock said:


> HI Guys,
> I am so sorry I haven't been on here. I finally got my first chemo treatment Tues. 8 straight hours, then they send a pump home- so for 2 crappy days, I had nausea and vomiting, non stop! I
> am hoping that the chemo is killing those nasty cancer cells! Its been a struggle to keep the pain semi tolerable. Due to all the druggies and dopers, doctors can't prescribe heavy duty pain meds
> unless you are under hospice care. (Not ready for that- I hope!). I am trying to fight and keep a positive outlook.. Cancer hurts, it is not fun and I sure wouldn't chose to do any of this if I had my druthers!
> ...


My brother was diagnosed with small squamous cell lung cancer. He was given chemo and radiation then surgery to remove the diseased part of his lung. This treatment was somewhat successful, but not totally. His wife started him of the Macrobiotic diet with amazing results. The doctors were thrilled with his recovery and he was back at work within 6 weeks (he was a news photographer in New Orleans). Unfortunately, when returning to work he did not follow the diet and quickly started to decline. I don't know that this diet is a cure-all, but it may be worth looking into. Wishing you all the best!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗 🙏


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

HELLO! Well, just plodding along. They did one big chemo treatment, then I got a blood infection! 2 weeks for IV to get rid of it.
Whew~ I start back up with the Chemo next week. (also, was on an oral pill antibiotic.)

Meanwhile, My step dad (he was a horrible hoarder) slipped and fell, broke his hip in 3 places. He died yesterday. 
Now to somehow clean out the Urine smell of male cats. I am afraid that may be impossible! 

I am just here, hoping to get to a tolerable pain level. It sure helps to know one is not all alone!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Life never gets easy does it. Hang in there..we are all praying for you!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So glad to hear from you. Praying for you. Sorry to hear about your step dad.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Sorry the loss of your step dad. Don’t over do yourself trying to get all the hoarding cleaned up. 
For the cat smell… soak it all in vinegar and see what happens. Hey- it could work 🤷🏼‍♀️
good luck with your next treatment 🍀🍀🍀


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How devastating, we are here for you.
Prayers sent 🙏


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

It's good to hear from you again. Sending prayers for some relief your way.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

So glad to hear from you! I’m sorry for your loss.  Sending hugs and prayers!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

First it's so glad to hear from you again. Second, sorry for the blood infection and death of your step dad. Hang in there and like the others said don't try to over do it. For cat pee smell try vinegar mixed with water and some dish soap. Shake bottle well and then either spray or sponge on area. If your have a carpet cleaner after letting it sit the cleaner can suck out the liquid but if not then towel dry area. Let fully dry. Can be repeated or can follow behind with baking soda. Baking soda needs to be left on for at least 30 minutes and then vaccumed up.

Stay positive and we all still are praying for you!


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

I sorry that you're going through all of this. I will continue to keep you in my prayers.

When my son bought his house we had to SCRAPE cat "stuff" off of the walls before we could bother scrubbing them. I ended up buying an ozone machine and ran it in the house. It's a great tool, you just have to make sure that there are no animals in there or it will kill them too.
I'd also recommend an enzymatic cleaner. They use good bacteria to make enzymes that breakdown what's causing the odor and they're "safe".


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I’m so sorry about the blood infection and your step dad. Is there anyone else who can take on the bulk of the responsibilities of cleaning his place? You already have so much on your plate. 

I’m hoping and praying you have better luck with your next round of chemo and find some relief from the pain and sickness. 

Thanks so much for taking the time to update us. I find myself thinking of you often and sending lots of prayers for healing your way.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I’ve been hoping we’d hear from you. You’re in my daily prayers, I’m so sorry lost your step dad.

Male cat smell is a tough one, I bought some Folex at Home Depot and it seems to work well, if it’s in the carpet you’ll need to get the padding replaced though, that never seems to get rid of smells. The Folex works on the carpet and floorboards best.

Dont push too hard and keep your immune system strong…sending you a hug! Hang in there!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

@Goats Rock I don't have any words for you. Just prayers. I pray that you will have strength and hope for each day. That you will receive comfort and help. That the Lord will guide each step and each decision you must make. Wish I was closer and could do more!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

I’m so so sorry about your dad and all your dealing with. Just know I’m sending lots of prayers for strength, peace, and health and lots of hugs too.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Well, Ive been missing you! Im glad to hear you are doing better. Im sorry about your StepDad. That cat smell is something else. Everyone has given great advise.
So are you feeling any better? I would suggest other people clean up after your stepdad. Your immune system is compromised and you dont need to be around stacks of hoard, too much dust, dirt, dander and really bad air quality. Not for you.Ok? Are their other.family members that can do that? Honestly you need a clean area . Sorry dont mean to sound bossy, just concerned about you.
I miss you funny stories. Get better so you can share some..ok?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I’ve been thinking about you a lot and wondering how you are doing @Goats Rock. Still praying!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

🙏🏻
I was thinking of you early this morning. I hope you’re comfortable and feeling better.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

We think of you too. 💖


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Oh my goodness. Repeat after me 

I got this I will make it thru this I can do this I have tons of
Prayers coming My way I have over come worse I can do this.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

The sooner you tell them the better


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Still praying for you and you are always in my thoughts!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww how sweet. ☝🤗


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

❤ thinking about you


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Yes


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Remembering the life of Deborah Armington-Ranowiecki 1960 - 2022


----------



## FarmLife (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

How sad  We need to keep her family in our prayers


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> Remembering the life of Deborah Armington-Ranowiecki 1960 - 2022


I've been wondering about her. Thanks for sharing that. Does anyone know what became of her goats? I know she was considering selling them


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

That’s what I was wondering.  If she was selling them I hope they all went to good homes that she was happy with for them.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Extremely sad. Praying for her family. Hoping all the goats that needed homes got homes.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

It's like loosing a family member... Isn't it 😞


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

It is 😢💔


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

She was a wonderful person. Im grateful she is no longer in any pain. Sending prayers to her family.🛐💔😭


----------



## Boadicea (9 mo ago)

May her memory be eternal!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Rest In Peace dear lady. Thank you for sharing your wisdom with all of us. You will be missed.
Prayers and strength for your family.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Oh my. How awful. It is truly like losing family. I wish I had their address, I would send them a card on behalf of TGS.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. I will miss her wisdom and experience.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh wow. How devastating. At least her many years of knowledge will live on through TGS. 

We will all miss you, @Goats Rock! ✝💗


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How devastating.
She was a great person all around. 
We will truly miss her. 😢🙏 Prayers for her family and friends.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

If any one has a way to send cards or messages to her family please private message me. I would like to send them one.

It does tug on my heart strings and then I also worry about her lovely goats.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I was going to send one to the funeral home listed. They’re usually great at passing it along to their families. If I remember right, her son is taking over the dairy and continuing her legacy.

Heres the address:
Ducro Funeral Services & Crematory. 
4524 Elm Avenue
Ashtabula, Ohio 44004


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

That’s good about her dairy. I am def going to send them a card.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you goofy goat for the address. She was such a huge part of our goat group family and is going to be missed beyond words


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

GoofyGoat said:


> I was going to send one to the funeral home listed. They’re usually great at passing it along to their families. If I remember right, her son is taking over the dairy and continuing her legacy.
> 
> Heres the address:
> Ducro Funeral Services & Crematory.
> ...


I am glad you thought of that. My teacher brain is mush this week. Thanks!


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Here's her company info and address. 
She will be missed. 



Company Number2416348StatusActiveIncorporation Date31 July 2015 (about 7 years ago)Company TypeDOMESTIC LIMITED LIABILITY COMPANYJurisdictionOhio (US)Agent NameDEBORAH R. ARMINGTON-RANOWIECKIAgent Address3132 CORK-COLD SPRINGS ROAD, AUSTINBURG, OH, 44010Directors / Officers

DEBORAH R. ARMINGTON-RANOWIECKI, agent, 31 Jul 2015-

DEBORAH R. ARMINGTON-RANOWIECKI, incorporator

Registry Pagehttps://businesssearch.ohiosos.gov


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

[QUOTE="


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Sorry my phone is going crazy. Here's the info


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh gosh this makes me so very sad. We will all miss her posts.
It must have been hard for her to share her journey with us but I am glad she did.🐐🥀
People come and go in our lives
Leave footprints on our hearts
And we are never ever the same.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

This is heartbreaking. She will be very missed around here.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

She will be missed. I have been so sad lately since we found out about this. I had been worried but was hoping she was just struggling with treatments on the road to recovery.

I do want to let you all know I love each and one of you dearly. Just in case anything happens to any one of us, know we all are a big and happy family. If you ever need prayers please just ask. 

Praying hard for her family and critters as well as for our goat spot family.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

That is so sad! May her dreams, herd genetics, and legacy of helping people in the goat world live on!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

We will miss Goats Rock and wish the best for her family. We are closing this thread now.


----------

